# The Pious Estate, Scotland, Feb 2018



## Pricus (Feb 24, 2018)

New to the forum, been exploring places for about 6 years or so now but not _properly_ if that makes sense......?

Anyway, this has been covered very well before under a different name, I went with a different title as it didn't feel that _culty_ (to me anyway)

Don't have any history unfortunately, this wasn't an easy place to find, probably why it hasn't been trashed by now hopefully it stays like that.​

The Pious Estate by Scott Hills, on Flickr


The Pious Estate by Scott Hills, on Flickr


The Pious Estate by Scott Hills, on Flickr


The Pious Estate by Scott Hills, on Flickr


The Pious Estate by Scott Hills, on Flickr


The Pious Estate by Scott Hills, on Flickr


The Pious Estate by Scott Hills, on Flickr


The Pious Estate by Scott Hills, on Flickr


The Pious Estate by Scott Hills, on Flickr


The Pious Estate by Scott Hills, on Flickr


The Pious Estate by Scott Hills, on Flickr


The Pious Estate by Scott Hills, on Flickr


The Pious Estate by Scott Hills, on Flickr


The Pious Estate by Scott Hills, on Flickr


The Pious Estate by Scott Hills, on Flickr


The Pious Estate by Scott Hills, on Flickr


The Pious Estate by Scott Hills, on Flickr​


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Feb 24, 2018)

great stuff. the location this is in looks mint as well, gotta get up scotland soon


----------



## HughieD (Feb 24, 2018)

Superb set of pix there. Beautifully taken.


----------



## krela (Feb 24, 2018)

That's beautiful, thanks for posting and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pricus (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks guys, got some more visits planned over the next few months will get them posted as I do them


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 25, 2018)

Incredible time capsule, so much coming from Scotland lately makes rest look rather so so, love the tones/colours of your pictures aswel


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 25, 2018)

Aw mate that’s a great take on this place! Welcome to the forum! I’ve been hunting for this place for ages with no joy haha! Really enjoyed that, thank for sharing.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 25, 2018)

Wow, that's really beautiful...so many lovely and interesting things. Great find and photos.


----------



## Pricus (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 25, 2018)

Interesting to see the tin of William Tawse Aberdeen Ltd, civil engineering contractors, Tally Tags. Must try and identify the photo's on the mantle with known images of directors etc.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 25, 2018)

That's a nice collection of photos. Very good for your first post.


----------



## dewdrop (Feb 26, 2018)

beautifully captured


----------



## wolfism (Feb 28, 2018)

Nice selection of shots there.



Dirus_Strictus said:


> Interesting to see the tin of William Tawse Aberdeen Ltd, civil engineering contractors, Tally Tags.


That dates the tallies … Tawse became Hall & Tawse decades ago, then Aberdeen Construction Group, then Mansell and eventually disappeared completely into Balfour Beatty.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 1, 2018)

wolfism said:


> That dates the tallies ….



Sure does - Came across the 'Group' various times during my working days. Shame when all signs of an old established firm completely disappears in a re-organisation/take over.


----------



## Kenco007 (Mar 3, 2018)

Stunning photos a beautiful place.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 3, 2018)

Absolutely stunning! Beautifully captured


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 4, 2018)

Scotland is certainly full of little gems! Lovely pics...that final one is stunning


----------



## Bones out (Mar 8, 2018)

You know how to drive a camera! Nice work.


----------



## Pricus (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks again guys &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Pamexplore (May 15, 2018)

Cracking set of pics there and cracking wee find


----------



## Trinpaul (Jul 8, 2018)

Wow, it looks like a time capsule, thank you for the pics!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Aug 21, 2018)

Stunning report, thank you!


----------

